# Fuel line component



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello my 2006-7 Craftsman (MTD) 28in snowthrower (see signature) did not come with a fuel filter or a shut off when purchased new a number of years ago. I did put both in a few years ago and now its time to replace all hose and associated parts between the tank and carb again. I put the filter after the fuel tank then the shut off but because the hose was new (stiff) it barely missed being rubbed by the tire. Now I am thinking to go from tank to 90° shutoff then to straight inline filter then to carb....that should remove the possibilty of the tire rub but will it change flow rate as this SB doesn't have a pump and the carb is gravity fed...thoughts? TIA


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Opfoto said:


> . Now I am thinking to go from tank to 90° shutoff then to straight inline filter then to carb


Perfect choice. With the shut off first, you can safely change the filter if needed.The fuel tank is well above the carb and flow will not be restricted.


----------



## CarpalTomO (May 26, 2016)

The same setup you spoke of is currently on my JD1032 and works fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

